# Beginner needing help on let off



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Let off is a function of cam design. There is little that you can do to reduce it significantly on most bows.

However, if you have a single cam and the cam is not properly oriented, it can feel like it's too much. 

If it's new, you may be able to take it to the dealer to check out.

Allen


----------



## 74Superlead (Jan 19, 2009)

Your draw length may be off....


----------



## Matdik (Dec 10, 2012)

74Superlead said:


> Your draw length may be off....


Are you sure are pulling it back far enough to hit the let off "spot".. If not, like superlead said, your draw length is probably off.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

You've left out some vital information in your question. What bow are you shooting? What is your draw length? What are the current cam settings? (i.e. What letter/number holes have screws in them). Maybe take a picture of both sides of your cam(s) and post them here.....


----------



## crookedpinky (Mar 26, 2012)

Your cams could be out of time. 

Sent from my 1972 Bell rotary phone using tapatalk


----------

